# Carnegie Mellon Winter Open '10?



## Rubiksawesome (Oct 19, 2010)

Will there be a competition at Carnegie Mellon this year or even a competition in the Pittsburgh area this fall/winter?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 19, 2010)

Didn't Ilkyoo graduate? Not sure though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 19, 2010)

ilkyoo did graduate. If someone can find a venue, then we could possibly do one, but I can't get an easy venue at Duquesne.


----------



## Rubiksawesome (Oct 25, 2010)

I do not know where we could have it, I am only in Pittsburgh a few times a year. Is there any way we could get into CMU again?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha, sorry for the VERY late reply. I'm at UIUC now, and I'm hosting a competition there so you guys should all come


----------

